# Back again..



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi all, just back from Vienna. Overall it was a pretty good holiday although I wouldn't rush back there.

It  was my first time using Easyjet (a large UK budget airline), but it was OK. Nice, clean,  comfortable modern plane, but boarding was more like a riot.  No room for hand luggage, so it was placed in the hold for  free. We left on time and landed on time. On trying to disembark (British do not 'deplane'), a  rather obese gentleman squashed his way up the aisle and removed  his bag from the locker above our seat.  We thanked him for 
preventing  us taking our bag on board, but I don't think he understood sarcasm.  However things went fine and the taxi driver was waiting for us.

Our  hotel was in a side street and had no 'kerb appeal' at all. Inside was  very 'chunky' - very thick walls and marble floors. I don't know how old  the building was, but at some time last century it was a girls'  school.  Anyway, our room was great - large, with a king size bed,  sofa, armchairs, coffee table etc.. and overlooking a courtyard garden.   We had free WiFi, but no UK channels on the TV. 
As an added benefit, there were a dozen or so restaurants and bars within a few minutes walk.

Now,  Vienna itself was a bit of a mix..  The architecture in the city centre  area is magnificant and of course there are centuries of history to go  with it.  Now for the bad bit.. Even on a cool mid-week, mid-March  morning, the place was crowded. Tour party after tour party, costumed  ticket sellers at every corner, and of course the cost of  everything.  Sure, the cathedral is 'free' to go into, but if you want  to see anything, that will be €6.  Want to see the crypt - that's  another €6,  and the tower, you've guessed it - €6.
Then there's the  National library.  You follow the signs up several flights of stairs to  see the grand hall, only to find that you need to buy a ticket from the  kiosk  on the ground floor. 

When you've seen the sights, got the  T-shirt and bought a china mug with a print by Gustav Klimt, it's time  to stroll down Graben, the main shopping street.  At least it doesn't  cost anything to look in the windows of the high-end, designer-lable  shops. If you have any money left, why not spend it for a ride on the  Prater Ferris wheel (Built in 1897 and featured in "The Third Man" and James  Bond stories).  This may not compare with the London Eye, but it must be the  world's biggest Meccano set!

Well, we saw the attractions, but  the crowds, queues and cost spoiled the experience.  We spent much of  remaining time exploring (ie getting lost) in the city streets.  This  was much better fun - we found street markets, shopping centres and  the boss took C&A by storm and bought some summer clothes for her  next girlie trip to Bologna. There is also a rather unique aquarium  which is housed over 6 floors in a WW2 flak tower. (C&A is a large Dutch clothing store that no longer trades in the UK, but is in most European cities)

We spent our  last day in the nearby Spa town of Baden.  It was a nice change from the  city.  Mrs L found a button shop - yes, a shop that sold buttons, and  she just had to buy some. The owner admitted that it was a rather niche  market.

The journey back was uneventful.  Again the plane was on  time and there was no problem with overhead locker space. We arrived  back on time, and guess what - it started snowing!

View taken from the Ferris wheel - just like a huge Meccano set.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome back Capt, sounds like you had a good trip....great photo of the Ferris wheel!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds like a good trip. I think it is crowded everywhere these days. I guess you have to go with the flow. I would have loved that button shop and would have spent a good deal time deciding which ones to buy. What was your dining experience like?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2018)

Well Capt Lightning, I guess Vienna leans heavily on tourism. It was very interesting to read about your experience, so thanks for the trip.  

However, as Ruth asked- what was your dining experience like?

We Foodies always want to hear about the meals!  Thanks.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 19, 2018)

Ruth, dining.... well that's one thing that was not too costly.  As I mentioned, within a few hundred yard of the hotel were a dozen or so restaurants. You could get everything from a good burger to the definitive Viennese dish - the Wiener Snitzle.  This must be made from veal and is usually served with potato salad and Lambs lettuce (Corn salad). If it's not made using veal, then it's "Wiener art" - or "in the style of".  Fortunately, there was an Austrian restaurant nearby, so naturally that's what we ordered.  Perhaps the most memorable meal was in a Greek restaurant.  I had Octopus which was beautifully cooked and Mrs L had lamb.

The local beers were very good and, after having a bad press in the past, the wines are very good too.  White wine is traditionally drunk with everything.  I expect that in the city centre, things are more expensive, but away from there, prices were very reasonable.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your good trip to Vienna


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2018)




----------

